# Breast milk suppliers



## Breastmilksupplies (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all,

First of all thanks for reading. My wife has a supply of excess breast milk and was wondering if there was anyone that was in need of regular milk for their bodybuilding efforts?

We will sell at £2 per ounce. All milk is deep frozen and will be posted at a cost which is not yet determined. My wife is a healthy 29yr old and is not on any medication and does not smoke or drink. Payment will be made via Paypal.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

WTF, are you for real? What if I don't want it through the mail, can I drop by and get it straight from the source?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

@Heavyassweights and @Haunted_Sausage this sounds right up your alley.......and @Frandeman you have any recipes?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> @Heavyassweights and @Haunted_Sausage this sounds right up your alley.......and @Frandeman you have any recipes?


 No but can help milking her


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Breastmilksupplies (Sep 25, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> WTF, are you for real? What if I don't want it through the mail, can I drop by and get it straight from the source?


 Haha, I can understand your hysteria but it really is a fairly common concept nowadays. If it isn't for you or for anyone on the site then that's fine.

For clarity's sake no, you can't get it straight from the source. Although I'm sure there are plenty of ladies that will offer that service if you search hard enough for it.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

UK2USA said:


> WTF, are you for real? What if I don't want it through the mail, can I drop by and get it straight from the source?


 I must admit, I very much enjoyed approving this thread in the moderation queue in anticipation of the comments to come.

@Breastmilksupplies, if you are indeed a legit business, you are going to need to have your sense of humor switched on in readiness for the comments likely to follow.

UKM will definitely milk this one... and with far better puns than the one I just made!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I tried to build up a supply of breast milk after my first son to have during a bulk.

Did f**k all other than have my partner really pissed off with me for milking her all the time :lol:

Next baby is due next week, I just use it as mid intercourse refreshment now straight from the source.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

dtlv said:


> UKM will definitely milk this one... and with far better puns than the one I just made!


 Dont put yourself down, that pun was the tits


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

@Breastmilksupplies - You should advertise on onlythebreast.com as this seems to be the place for this although I still find it hard to believe that people would buy breast milk but it seems legit

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-34467613



> The online breast milk business is becoming more and more lucrative, despite health warnings. But why are mothers choosing to sell their milk to strangers?
> 
> Jade Biddle is one of a growing number of mothers choosing to sell their breast milk on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to UK-M! 

Straight from the source or nothing!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ah and send missus nudes for quality check :whistling:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@superpube @Ares @Quackerz @Haunted_Sausage and @FuqOutDaWhey get all in here! :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @superpube @Ares @Quackerz @Haunted_Sausage and @FuqOutDaWhey get all in here! :lol:


 Oh my order is placed already dude


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Wanna see pics of the 'healthy 29 yo wife' before I commit.....

I find women with big bangers abd them weird looking nips that cover about 70% of said bangers freaky! You know, the ones that look like they were put on with a catapult OR that get the dreaded 'big blue veins'

just thinking the milk could have been harvested from them freaks me RIGHT OUT.

OP post pics of wife's udders for me to assess please


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

warsteiner said:


> @Breastmilksupplies - You should advertise on onlythebreast.com as this seems to be the place for this although I still find it hard to believe that people would buy breast milk but it seems legit
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-34467613


 Scary as sh1t that those samples were that contaminated.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @superpube @Ares @Quackerz @Haunted_Sausage and @FuqOutDaWhey get all in here! :lol:


 This forum has been a conduit for window lickers over the past couple of weeks. I can't tell what's real anymore!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

There's nothing BIGDADDYSTE won't do for a shot of tren

@Breastmilksupplies pls confirm if Mrs is on 600mg


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Unless i get to milk it, is a no no.

Soon people will be selling sperm here.


----------



## Breastmilksupplies (Sep 25, 2017)

superpube said:


> Oh my order is placed already dude


 Just to confirm it seems @superpube may be all talk, he has not yet placed an order....

I will not be posting pics of my Mrs, you'll just have to trust me, her udders are just fine. We can however provide a health report including a recent HIV test and testing for other diseases that could be transmitted through breast milk if required.

I'm glad this has sparked so much discussion please keep it coming I'm sure there must be someone on here interested.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Pr1me said:


> Unless i get to milk it, is a no no.
> 
> Soon people will be selling sperm here.


 Cum again?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Cum again?


 No chance! You haven't paid me for the first lot yet....


----------

